# htree/reserved/0 win 98



## elmer (Oct 7, 2002)

Really do not know if the subject is the cause. After attempting to install software, after system shutdown and then restart, got windows protection error during startup. End of bootlog is below. 

Can only start in safe mode.

Have tried just about everything else and have not been able to find this addressed elsewhere.

Any ideas?

Thanks

at end of bootlog, found

Starting unknown 000F2BE9 HTREE\reserved\0
Starting unknown 000F2BE9 HTREE\reserved\0
Enumerating unknown 000F2BEF HTREE\reserved\0
Enumerating unknown 000F2BEF HTREE\reserved\0


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

How long ago did this happen?
If less than 4 days, try a registry restore.
Restart. Hold the Ctrl Button down to bring up the Boot menu.
Choose Command prompt only.
Type scanreg /restore and press enter

Choose one of the registries from before the date this happened
EXCEPT the oldest registry.
This will replace the current registry with one from before this happened.

If it is too late for that, then I have an idea about removing an entry in your registry. 
But see if this works first. And I would also need more information from you. 

What software was it?
And what is the exact word for word error message please?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You might also start into Safe Mode and see if you can uninstall this Software you installed the other day. Afterwards, reboot and see if you can get into Windows. 


Another thing to try is to boot into Safe Mode. Go to Start>run and type msconfig. On the first page, Choose Selective Startup.
Take the check mark out of everything except "Load Startup Group Items.

Restart. Can you get into Windows. If so, good. Post back.

If not, start into Safe Mode again. This time do not Load Startup Group Items.

Restart into Windows. Can you get in now? If so, you need to go back and be sure to select systray and scanreg in Msconfig>Startup
After that, select a program at a time and restart. Do that until you find a problem starting. The last program you enabled will be the culprit.


----------

